# Northern Utah?



## wannabeMD (Sep 23, 2005)

I go to the University of Utah and live a little further up north. Anyone know of any groups here?


----------



## Cynthia Blue (Jun 15, 2005)

I also live in Northern Utah.. and would love to find a support group and/or a good CBT. 

Maybe I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I live in Sandy, which is about a 25 minute drive south from the U of U


----------



## reid2866 (Jul 23, 2005)

I moved to Provo, UT for a job. Not sure I am adjusting too well though.


----------

